

My Struggle with the Last Great Taboo: Admitting My Salary - samaysharma
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/im-terrified-tell-people-much-make/

======
anigbrowl
So you wrote an article about it but you were too shy to actually reveal what
you earn, and so anyone else trying to get their first job at Wired is none
the wiser about what they might we working towards.

